# trying to convert the usa rotary snowplow to rc



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

im trying to find out how to convert my usa rotary snowplow to battery/rc and add an sound system 
please responed if u have any pictures or answers.

sincerly
casey wilmunder

im new to the hobby


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey,

 The USA rotary snow plows are not meant to plow snow. It would have to be for show or you would have to make a new front rotary.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

What R/C receiver and battery pack(s) are you thinking about using?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably the first question to ask is what remote control system do you want to use? Must it be compatible with other systems, or are you trying to make it as inexpensive as possible. 

Since you will only be running the motor (and maybe a light) you could use a small HO unit to run the motor and the lights, like a Tsunami, but you would have a dc remote. If you were running Aristo, you could use a trackside TE. I think the battery choice is inconsequential, since there will be virtually no load on the motor, as Trains said, the rotary is only for show in this model. 

If you were running AirWire, then a QSI board would work fine. 

If you were running RC Systems, you would have to get a receiver and an additional sound board. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks everyone 

im trying to add battery so i can show it running with my live steam loco i would like a controler that i can push a button and have sound and control the speed
of the rotary it also has a smoke unit too. wat would be the best solution the most i want to spend is 500.00 dollars.
this is my first elec to battery project so im trying to get advice 
thank you to everyone who responed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Casey, I would wonder if the most sense would be to piggy-back on your live steam's r/c unit. 

What is the R/C system on it? 

If cost was no object, I'd go AirWire transmitter, QSI decoder to run motor and sound, and use the Qwire receiver. This would be because I would recommend AirWire for all your remote needs. I'm not an expert in hooking servos to the airwire stuff for the steam engine though. 
$150 airwire transmitter 
$127 QSI decoder 
$80 Qsi radio receiver to pick up the airwire. 
$15 speaker 
$30 batteries 

It probably could be done cheaper for the R/C, but getting the motor and sound units for $127 is pretty good, and you can change and customize the sounds.I'm assuming it is steam sounds you need. 

I'm sure there are other options. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Casey, I left chat because I could not type fast enough to answer the twin bombardment. 

I'm looking into using that servo board from Tony's Trains with an AirWire receiver. 

Just an idea, but it might be giving you some options other than the other obvious ones. I don't think anyone has tried this combination yet, but let's see what I find out. 

Regards, Greg


----------

